# Greater Sacramento CA get-together -- interested?



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Just wondering how many Sacramento, CA area KPers (and friends) would like to have a get-together. It could be anyone -- Stockton to Chico, Davis to Lake Tahoe, or beyond! We could meet in a centrally located park, bring folding chairs and a project bag, relax in the shade. We could have a pot-luck lunch even, if interested. A Saturday sounds best so that all those who work could be there too. Maybe I could bring my motorhome so that we would have a refrigerator, stove, microwave for food warming and cooling. I think we would want to avoid any really hot Sacramento Valley days. I'm looking forward to hearing from any and all!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I like that idea. Please let me know.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Great, Nilda! Will do.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

That sounds like fun---count me in!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

A great idea but I don't drive but would be with you in spirit!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I absolutely love the idea. I could get to meet my penfriend who lives just north of Sacramento. We have been writing for 58 years. Unfortunately it's rather a long way from SE England. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I absolutely love the idea. I could get to meet my penfriend who lives just north of Sacramento. We have been writing for 58 years. Unfortunately it's rather a long way from SE England. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Does sound like a great idea for you. So wish the commute wasn't so long. Maybe someday, huh?


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

gma11331 said:


> A great idea but I don't drive but would be with you in spirit!!


You'll be missed!


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like fun. Would love to meet fellow KPers.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I would be interested! Please let me know.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I am interested but I can only really do Sacramento. BTW, north of Sac, like Marysville and Redding - hotter than Sacramento. Starting tomorrow we will be in the 100's next week.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll be watching... I'll be in Sac for work between July 15th and 24th. Not sure if (if you met during that time) it would fit the work schedule, but I'll follow the thread and see.


----------



## Diamondtapper (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I would certainly try to make it.
Diamondtapper
Lincoln, CA.


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Irish Kathleen! Let me know about the event! I live in Fair Oaks. Cje


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

If it is in November count me in. I will be in that area then.


----------



## bedmonds1 (Jun 13, 2012)

I live in Benicia and would be willing to drive if anyone near me wants to go.


----------



## FarmGal (Apr 17, 2014)

I would be interested and would make the drive if scheduling allows, about three hours away.
Thanks,
Margie


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

I would love to join you...live in Carmichael. Great idea!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Great idea. I'll see if I can find a few others to come along.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I lived in Sacramento from 1998 to June of 2000. I loved it. I live about 3 hours away now, near Fresno but would consider coming if not on one of my work Saturdays. I will also follow this thread to see what decisions are made. Great idea.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like fun, I am in Chico the commute will be too much but would love to meet fellow K P friends.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

A 2 hour trip for us, but sounds like fun when the weather is a little cooler.
Your Lucky Ewe in Paradise, CA.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like this could be a real "Happening" !!!! I'm getting excited about this! Hope we can pull it off. 
Can we do this in McKinley Park?


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Marilyn K. said:


> Sounds like this could be a real "Happening" !!!! I'm getting excited about this! Hope we can pull it off.
> Can we do this in McKinley Park?


I'm pretty open to using any park. But it would be best if I could easily get my 32 ft. motor home into a parking lot. I'll check out Mckinley Park next time I'm in Sac. What is it that you like about McKinley Park?


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Marilyn K. said:


> Sounds like this could be a real "Happening" !!!! I'm getting excited about this! Hope we can pull it off.
> Can we do this in McKinley Park?


Does anyone else have any suggestions on a good park or venue we might use to get together?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Irish Kathleen said:


> I'm pretty open to using any park. But it would be best if I could easily get my 32 ft. motor home into a parking lot. I'll check out Mckinley Park next time I'm in Sac. What is it that you like about McKinley Park?


I just think it is a charming park. I forgot though about your motor home. There is no parking lot. But, I can't think of any of our parks having a parking lot.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Marilyn K. said:


> I just think it is a charming park. I forgot though about your motor home. There is no parking lot. But, I can't think of any of our parks having a parking lot.


It sounds like a possibility though. I will check it out and see if there's a place to park on the street that would work (I'd have to be able to level the RV). But I don't think that the motor home is an absolute necessity. I just was thinking that it would be handy to have the refrigerator, stove, and microwave. We'll see. . . . and I'm thinking that we may have to do this in the fall when the weather cools down. This current heat wave is too much for such a gathering, I think.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

cathyknits said:


> I'll be watching... I'll be in Sac for work between July 15th and 24th. Not sure if (if you met during that time) it would fit the work schedule, but I'll follow the thread and see.


It would be so fun to have you there, but I think that the weather may be waaaayyyy to hot for some time to come. July in the Sacramento area is usually a killer heat-wise. But keep watching this thread. One never knows!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Irish Kathleen said:


> It would be so fun to have you there, but I think that the weather may be waaaayyyy to hot for some time to come. July in the Sacramento area is usually a killer heat-wise. But keep watching this thread. One never knows!


Well, I'm out there every three months or so for work so I'll continue to watch the thread and if I'm there, I'll come.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Fair Oaks park has a parking lot. Nice place, good location...just an idea.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

cathyknits said:


> Well, I'm out there every three months or so for work so I'll continue to watch the thread and if I'm there, I'll come.


Great!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

suzhuz said:


> Fair Oaks park has a parking lot. Nice place, good location...just an idea.


Thanks. I'll check it out too.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

What about Land Park? There's good parking along 12th Ave, in the middle of the park.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

suzhuz said:


> Fair Oaks park has a parking lot. Nice place, good location...just an idea.


Yes, that's quite true, I forgot about that. That's in Carmichael isn't it? It's still close though.


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

McKinley Park or Fair Oaks sound good to me! I agree about waiting until its cooler. Cje


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

I checked out Fair Oaks Park -- both the Village Park and the Plaza Park -- when I was in Sac today and it didn't seem to have enough shade. I'll keep looking. All recommendations greatly appreciated.


----------

